# Reformers Before Wyclif



## JohnOwen007 (Nov 28, 2007)

Dear PBers,

I recently discovered the figure of *Robert Grosseteste* (1175 - 1253) who, from what I can determine, was a forerunner of the reformation even before John Wyclif!! Grosseteste was the bishop of Lincoln, England.

Apparantly Grosseteste:

[1] Argued for the supreme authority of Scripture (i.e. _sola scriptura_).

[2] Studied the Scriptures not just in Latin but Greek and Hebrew (fascinating given that they weren't that well-known at that time). Wyclif for example only worked with the Latin.

[3] Argued that the priest's job was not about celebrating the Mass but preaching through Scripture.

[4] Deplored the decadency of the then papacy and its entourage, to the point of calling the pope the "antichrist"!

[5] Was a dynamic preacher himself, who preached in the vernacular.

It just goes to show that all wasn't complete darkness during the high middle ages! Praise God.

I've just received a copy of Grosseteste's work _De Cessatione Legalium_ and can't wait to devour it. Anyone wanting to read more about this extraordinary man can start [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Robert-Grosseteste-Great-Medieval-Thinkers/dp/0195114493/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1196240592&sr=1-2"]here[/ame].

Thank God for men like this.

If anyone else knows of reformation forerunners at this period I'd be fascinated to know. (There is, of course, Thomas Bradwardine another Englishman).

Every blessing.


----------

